

Turn Gmail conversations into WebRTC video call in one click - katzebach
http://blog.assemblagehq.com/post/58803813393/turn-gmail-conversations-into-video-voice-calls-in-one

======
gz5
Haven't tried it yet but love the idea. More generally this is the power of
WebRTC - real-time communications as an embedded, integrated feature within
any other app, service or workflow.

